# Sorority: Day 1 [pic heavy]



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Never thought I'd see the day... but they're actually co-existing. A fair amount of fin damage, but they're working it out. It's like watching The Bad Girls Club, but it isn't scripted, and it doesn't suck. 

Nina's right pectoral fin was damaged, and she wasn't using it, so being the overprotective mother that I am about them, I removed her and let her relax. She recovered quickly from Jayde's ambush and took over command as soon as I re-introduced her. WHEW!

Also you might not recognize Jayde... She's REALLY stripey. She looked fine when she was first in command, then Faye took over, then Nina took over, and blah.

Pictures!!! 

Nina, Jayde, and Daiquiri. In the same tank. Checking out the thermometer.









Ohai.









Ninjaninjaninja...










Toldja.


















She was the only one to come out with no battle scars... She hid until the rest had worn themselves out, then attacked. Strategy. Smart girl.




















Ohai'gan!










Playing in the filter current



























Nina and Jayde have been following eachother around. Not sure if it's friendly, or "imma end you" stalking.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

More? k then

Anyone else notice the immense size difference between my PKs and ther rest?



















Mew is too cute.



















My favorite.









AAAND Daiquiri says hi.










It's not the greatest looking tank in the world by any means (just threw random plants and junk in there...) but they like it... and if they're happy i'm happy.
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?p...&id=731186743&ref=fbx_album&fbid=438285676743


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice little sorority you have there . I reckon females are more interesting to watch than the boys and definitely have as much spunk! I love the cambodians, and I have one that looks exactly like the little pink-finned one.


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Mew is SOO cute I want to hug her! ;^; love them!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Awwww.... they look SO cute together! Glad everything is going so well! Your tank looks really nice, can we have a full shot? Pretty please?


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks great..I was also wanting to see a full tank shot.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

That looks like so much fun!  They're like little jewels.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Your tank is awesome and your females are very pretty!! I agree, full shot please!!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

lol I'll get a full shot for ya here pretty soon! like I said it's not organized well at all, just threw random plants and whatnot in there. It's not all that aesthetically pleasing, but they seem to enjoy it. lol


----------



## RKbusy (Feb 19, 2010)

AAWWWW. I LOVE Mew! And I love that gorgeous CT you have >.<

I wish I knew where to get female CTs in my sucky little city!

Can't wait for full-tank shots! ^_^


----------



## celine18 (Sep 25, 2010)

they are so cute!!! i love mew sooo much!


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

They are so cute! I hope everything continues to work out! Mew is just adorable


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

They're all so cute but Mew is definitely my fav!


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

metalbetta said:


> lol I'll get a full shot for ya here pretty soon! like I said it's not organized well at all, just threw random plants and whatnot in there. It's not all that aesthetically pleasing, but they seem to enjoy it. lol


 Thats the best random tank I've seen in a while.:-D


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Love Mew! And I'd love to see a full tank view as well


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

K here's a full tank shot!

Just kind of took the plants from their previous tanks and just set them where it was most convenient at the time lol... Nothing matches but it doesn't look too bad.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey that looks really good! I'm liking the dense plants you've got in there...

I think that Mew would be an excellent mate for my CT male lol...How many females have you got in there now!?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If you really want a good protection plant get betta bulbs, those things outgrew my sorority!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I have 5 right now, considering at some point to get a 6th, but with the way they're getting along now I'm satisfied with what I've got.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I miss mine, so many good fish, though they managed to kill two neons and rip each other up once a month (wink wink). I lost 2 mysteriously. I tore it down when all but 2 had died. Hmm, maybe a few around the house would be nice, my mom likes sororities.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Well I'm pretty sure Faye took command... She flared at Nina (previous #1) just now and Nina flipped and swam off. 
Faye can make herself look just as big as the PKs with her finnage. Probably going to ask her previous owner about her parents since I'm now seeing how gorgeous she is, now that she's flaring her fins all the freaking time. lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Lol, you got her from a breeder? Most of my breeder females are much to big for a sorority...theyll eat my petstore girls XD


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I'm not even sure if her previous owner bred her, or if she's from another breeder, but I can definitely say that she's much higher quality than most pet store females. Just messaged him about her story. We'll see what he says!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That's funny, my breeder girls are so much smaller then my others.  They are only 3 months though..


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Mkay now Jayde's number one. How long does this process normally take, and do they change it up often?


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey, wondering how Mew is doin...that betta kills me, so awesome...


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

Sorority's are so funny...I have had my 13 girls in a 75 gallon for about 2 months now...Most of them are new but the original girls came from a shallow long tank...and were originally very territorial... Because of this i think the original alpha is still "queen"....Magma, a red fully developed female was the alpha in the shallow tank, and is still trying to win authority in the large tank.

I have a butterfly, or rose i think...if not a SD...and her tail was bit up recent;y...A few of my VT's are also bit up, and magma is perfect...so i might take them out for repair then add a bunch and rearrange tha tank at he same time...

I find it funny though how they almost pick on each other to diminish the tails or fin to establish or maintain an authority...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

lol well at the moment, Daiquiri is in the "Naughty corner" until I can introduce Sora and the newest girl, who should arrive Fri. She was tearing apart everyone else and pretty much established a dictatorship. Everyone else is getting along!

Mew is doing fine. She's come out of her shell quite a bit, but she's still her old curious self! She's actually developed quite a few more spots, so I'm almost positive she has a type of marble gene in her. If she turns blue I'll freak. My fish like turning blue. Jayde used to be emerald green, if that says anything. lol... I'll have to scrounge up some pics of Mew for ya.


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

*A few bad pics of my sorority*

Hey MetalBetta,

Tried to take some pics of my bettas but im either too rushed to get back to my guitar or too drunk...

probably a little of both...but i thought i would send a few your way, as you have shown a lot yourself!

most are blurry, but they all seem to group together during feeding...
enjoy....


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Oh wow! Mine do the same thing, though it's not nearly as spectacular with my tank only having four in it right now. lol

Your tank looks great! Though If I had that big of a tank I'd be at the store every other day buying a fish for it lol


----------



## BettaBoy84 (Jul 25, 2010)

True...my spawns will have plenty of girls to fill the tank soon..they just need to keep growing lol , very small still...


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

i love your girls and your tank i posted pic of my CT girl and afew ppl told me she looked like your Mew she so cute. i have afew ? I'm cylcing a 29g right now and plan on putting 5 girls in there. do they ever look like they are getting along, and how are the PK girl with the others mine is much bigger ,but my 2 little CT girls are the most active. They are all in little tank right next to each other and see each other all the time. Hope everthing go great with yours.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thank you! I saw the pic of your new girl and I have to agree she looks fairly similar to Mew!

As for my girls, they get along just fine, now that I've removed the one that starts all the fights temporarily. They swim around together a lot.. The worst of it is maybe flaring and a bit of chasing. And they can get pretty crazy during feeding time but otherwise they usually get along.
As for my PK girls, size doesn't seem to matter a bit. That was the main thing i was afraid of when I put them together, but my 2nd smallest fish has overpowered my biggest quite a few times!
It all depends on the fish's personality though. Best of luck with your sorority!


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks for anwsering my ?....


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Not a problem at all... Would love to see pics once you have it all set up!


----------



## wolfdreamer (Sep 2, 2010)

well do i have to get some more stuff for it and finish cylcing it so it will be afew more weeks


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Cute girls! Seeing pictures of a sorority makes me miss mine...I'm itching to start one up again now!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

IMO it's definitely worth it.


----------

